

Ask HN: Current top post does not have option to add comment. - ssing

I am new to HN. The post below does not have option to add comments. How do you submit post without having comment option.
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1967058
======
mcav
YCombinator-funded companies have that special privilege. It's only used for
job offers.

~~~
ssing
Thanks.

------
jacquesm
I submit my comments to such articles as blog posts :) :

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1967401>

